# 1st Mods Complete On The New Outback



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Well modding has started all over again for me. It is still has much fun as the 1st time. The DW will soon be sick of the TT because I am spending too much time outside.

The weekend was beautiful so I clean the 28RSS (Finally is go up for sale this week) I made sure everything is working

I Finally got the new trailer home; unfortunately the 28RSS is for sale - What a great trailer










I also completed my 1st mods

1 - New floor vents - Pewter style
2 - 4 Maxx Air vents (They were on sale so I bought 4 of them)
3 - Wiring for solar panels is almost completed
4 - Measured up to move the batteries to the side of the trailer under the skirting. I do not know if it going to work. I am trying to hide the batteries between the main support and the skirting of the trailer. Battery removal will be the tricking part.
5 - Removed the stereo (getting a new one. Thinking of adding a door to hide the stereo
6 - Upgraded the speakers (Reused factory covers to keep factory look)

New Floor Vents










Thor


----------



## snipperkyle (Apr 9, 2007)

Looks good but watch out for those vent covers I have one of those in my house and its not working out to good hope its in a spot where it won't get stepped on it will bend in and seperate!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Great job Thor
Nothing like doing mods and even better the second time around
Nice pic with 2 OB siting there









Don


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey if I drop mine over on Friday? Just kidding, looks great. Take pictures of the stereo when you retrofit, please. It is on my list of mods.
Steve


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nice job, Thor!

I think you need a few more vehicles in your driveway tho'. It just doesn't look like anyone's home.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Looks great!

We can tell ou're an OB family. Two of them in the drive.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

sweet...


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Looks great!
> 
> We can tell ou're an OB family. Two of them in the drive.


The neighbours commented - His & Hers
















Thor


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Looks very nice, classy touch.







I've been thinking about those vents for a while now. Think I'll have to do them now that you have them.......I'm jealous.


----------



## jbwcamp (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm jealous that you have room to park both TT and 2 cars. Thats just not fair. Oh well one of these days I'll get around to building our house on the 80 acres we own then we will have the room.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Well done, Thor!








Looks like you have a good start on the new Outback. I will be interested to see what you come up with on the batteries. You might take a page from the book some of the higher end class 'A's use, and build a battery platform on a pull-out mechanism for easier access and maintenance. Maybe some sort of conveyor bel...

Oh, forget it!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Well done, Thor!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doug

Great idea about looking at the Class A. I cannot believe I just said that









Thor


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Great job - good looking spread including the OB's

On the battery tray might look at Kwikee products

Kwikee Link

Could also build it from scratch using heavy duty drawer slides (200# capacity or more) from Accuride or KV. Check out "aplvlykat" pictures /mods as he added a compartment in the location you are identifying... Baggage doors are available fom Interstate Metal in Oregon and other places.
Interstate Metal Fabricators

Map Guy


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

OK I did it, I am officially a CopyCat & Proud of it!!







Thanks Thor for pushing me over the edge.


















Tami


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great job on those mods Thor!









You too Tami


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor - on the battery tray idea .... PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE! Just be *absolutely  * certain those batteries are rock-solid-secure on/in whatever you create.

Several years ago, the spare battery on an Semi- dropped off its tray in front of me on the Interstate and MAN'O'MAN did that thing skate around the road (FAST & RANDOM) until, eventually, coming to a stop. Fortunately, my reactions were fast enough as I dodged the da** thing running under my car and between the tires. *THAT was NOT fun!!!!!* I still can't pass a Semi- without watching for another one.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Thor - on the battery tray idead .... PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE! Just be absolutely certain those batteries are rock-solid-secure on/in whatever you create. Several years ago, the spare battery on an 18-wheeler dropped off its tray in front of me on a highway and MAN'O'MAN did that thing skate (FAST & RANDOMLY) around the road until, eventually, coming to a stop. Fortunately, my reactions were fast enough as I dodged the da** thing running under my car and between the tires. *THAT was NOT fun!!!!!* I still can't pass a semi- without watching for another one.


Yikes wolfie








Were you towing at the time??


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Thor - on the battery tray idead .... PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE! Just be absolutely certain those batteries are rock-solid-secure on/in whatever you create. Several years ago, the spare battery on an 18-wheeler dropped off its tray in front of me on a highway and MAN'O'MAN did that thing skate (FAST & RANDOMLY) around the road until, eventually, coming to a stop. Fortunately, my reactions were fast enough as I dodged the da** thing running under my car and between the tires. *THAT was NOT fun!!!!!* I still can't pass a semi- without watching for another one.


Yikes wolfie








Were you towing at the time??
[/quote]
No, thank God! I was in a little car (ALL my cars  have been little







) so it was pretty maneuverable but the thing moved on the road like it was a bubble of mercury. Fortunately, there were no other vehicles around me and it was all over pretty fast. The worst part was watching it approaching me - - no doubt, my gaurdian angel was with me!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks for the links








Awesome mod Tami - great taste









The battery storage mod

I was checking out tonight & I think I got it.

I will use the I beam flange for the support for the one side and weld on angle piece for the other side. A triangle support on one side and cantilevered on the other. I will but a hole in the angle with a pin.

Install the battery you will have to:

remove the pin
lift battery and slide it along the i beam flange and angle
Re-install the locking pin to prevent the battery from sliding out

The triangle support on one side will prevent the battery from sliding out from this side and the locking pin will prevent the battery from sliding out the other side. The spacing between the flange and the angle will be wide enough for a battery but not wide enough for it to fall thru.

This is simple enough for me to weld in my yard.

Couple of things to check out 1st - Battery clearance & enough room to be able to slide the battery out. This weekend the cardboard mock up.

Thor


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

I love the vent mods...any information on where you got them...manufacturer? Thanks and they look great!


----------



## OverFT5 (Apr 10, 2007)

Wow... read and saw the difference this mod made... went right out and bought new vent covers. Looks great! Thanks for the fantastic idea!

Phil & Diann
07 F350 PSD
07 28FRLS


----------

